# Hassinger & Petersen St. Louis colored IP soda



## RIBottleguy (Aug 19, 2011)

I just bought this bottle as a buy it now on impulse.  I think it's a pretty good one.  It's embossed Hassinger & Peterson 16th Street St. Louis and is iron pontiled.
 Well, I already did a little research!
 According to the American Pontiled Soda Database (pretty cool site), this bottle has a rarity of 2 from 1-5 (1 being the rarest).  Not bad!


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 19, 2011)

NICE! Really cool shape and embossing style


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome bottle. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice. Usually paneled sodas have vertical embossing, so it's unusual that this one has horizontal embossing.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

What Connor said, very odd and nice looking bottle...Jim


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice bottle! It looks aqua on my monitor. The paneled bottle you have is scarcer than the round variants, nice find.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice bottle!  I have the round virson.   Again, cool bottle!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome bottle.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice Taylor!

 It's getting tough to find, especially in nice condition. It comes in a few different shades including a strong teal and even a deep green that are extremely rare. In aqua, it's getting difficult to locate. A nice example that's form is quite different than most any other soda out there. This variant of the H&P is very sought after. Congrats!

 ~Tim


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 20, 2011)

I know it's hard to tell in the picture, but it is definitely a nice teal color.  Thanks everyone for the info!


----------

